# storing snake food



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

can i ask how most of you store your snake food pinkies etc ....

just i can imagine my mrs being a bit funny about using the home freezer so what im getting at does anyone have them mini freezers for their own use?

also when they produce the mice for food how are they killed?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I think most mice are gassed with CO2 to kil them. A swift smack against a hard surface will also work well!

I keep mine in the normal freezer in a sealed tuppaware box (clearly labelled!)so as not to upset anyone. Thinking of getting a smasll seperate freezer for them when I move though.


----------



## jmj2k6 (Mar 22, 2006)

I jus put mine in a few bags and put them in our chest freezer in the garage, which is our main freezer. I couldnt see the point in buyin a speratre freezer to keepa few pinkies or rats in.

I think they are gased


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah seen a few bargains in loot and such for mini freezers 

ive read on certain forums about mice sausages of something which is ground up mouse in a sausage form anyone heard of these or use them 

but it seemed funny to me would thoaght it best to feed whole things


----------



## jmj2k6 (Mar 22, 2006)

Never heard of them. But wouldnt use them. Especially if we had a barbeque aranged coz that could turn out nasty if put on by mistake!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive heard of them but dont know anyone that feeds them. You're right in thinking whole food items are better, as the snake then gets all the nutrients from the bone/internal organs etc. I'm not entireky sure how much of the mouse goes into the sausages!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine just go in the freezer in a tub, my mum doesn't care and niether do I. No different to having a frozen chicken in the freezer. :lol:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Paul doesnt really notice i dont think, but a whole bag if fuzzies has disappeared from the freezer this week, dont want that happening too often!


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

cheers people the only thing stopping me getting me 1st snake after salot more research is convincing the mrs.
She aint very happy about the idea :lol: if anyones has a sure fire way of that then let me know


----------



## jmj2k6 (Mar 22, 2006)

just get it. thats wat i did with my boa. she had the ump 4 a few days but she loves her now


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

That's be my advice too! You'll get bollocked probably but she'll calm down soon enough :lol: 
I just bring 'em home now, Paul huffs and puffs for a day then resigns himself to the fact its staying


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> I'm not entireky sure how much of the mouse goes into the sausages!



probably the same amount as a pig to a pork sausage which is shockingly low unless u buy proper butcher ones


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I keep mine in the freezer... the drawer at the bottom is specifically for the frozen mice/rats... used to just be on a shelf but with over 200 mice in there i need my own drawer for them.


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Me and my other half aren't really bothered about there being frozen mice or ratties or whatever in the freezer, so I just keep the pinkies/pups, and fuzzies in bags in my little freezer, we got one of those stupid fridge freezers where the freezer is about the size of a printer! And the small/adult mice and weaner rats are in a tupperware box in the big freezer.

I'd agree with what has been said. Just get the snake and within a few days she will love it more than you do!   :lol:

Luckily my other half likes snakeys so....lucky me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

The frozen food we buy has been put to sleep humanely with CO2 gas; the mice get tired, fall asleep and pass away in their sleep. They mostly come from stock bred for food; large companies will use stock descended from lab bred mice. So don't worry, your snake food is not full of dodgy chemicals, nor did it used to be someone's pet!

For storage we keep ours in a box in a bag in a freezer drawer, out of sight out of mind for the squeamish people :wink:


----------

